# Al-Ko chassis suspension



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Do all Al-Ko full chassis have torsion bar suspension or do some have leaf springs? I'm talking full chassis as opposed to van chassis with Al-Ko extensions.

My van is a Swift Bolero 2013 with full Al-Ko with torsion bar.
I'm toying with air assistance and (of course) air kits for TB suspension seem to be double the price of ones for leaf springs.:frown2:

Whilst writing does anyone know of any air sus kits for Al-Ko for less than £850!

Ta Chris


----------

